# See Saw



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I had a request for a see saw for our great grandson that lives in Bristow, Oklahoma. Fortunately, our grand son-in-law is here attending some training classes in Deer Park so he will be toting it with him when he goes home this weekend.

It turned out to be a fairly easy project. I think I fretted too much because it went together pretty easily.

The hardest part was figuring out how, or what, to use for the spacer that fits in between the frame and the see-saw. A cutting board came to the rescue! I made two spacers and secured them to the piece that moves with a pair of countersunk screws. 

Two of our grand kids are visiting and they got to break it in. Blondie got to do some touch up painting. 

Oh, I forgot, the paint scheme is John Deere Green and Yellow. After all, it is going to a 70 acre farm. 

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool Mike! Fine lookin grandkids too. She will remember that she helped paint it every time gets on it.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

